# 10 month old male suddenly chewing everything



## heysharon (Apr 20, 2010)

Soldier is now 10 months old. He has chewed the odd shoe in his time here, and we do our best to keep them all put away, but all in all, he's done very well with keeping to his toys. Somehow, this has all gone to **** in the last week--he's chewed a shoe from two pairs of flip flops, a pair of my heels I'd worn ONCE (yes, still grieving), one of my husband's sneakers, his dog bed, totally obliterated his bowl, several children's plastic toys... WTH??? 

Before you ask, yes, he gets daily exercise and training. Plus I've been playing games finding his toys for extra mental stimulation. I'm home with him and the kids all day, apart from being out with the kids for activities. Much of the chewing has taken place very quietly in the next room while I'm at home. I know it could be worse... so far no walls, couches, cords. Maybe he needs new toys???

Sharon


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Have you tried bully sticks, raw marrow bones, treat/kibble dispensing toys?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Curious, has anything changed in your house? Perhaps more kids running around then usual. Or your kids spending less time in the house. Someone in the house upset over something? Have you changed or rearranged your furniture?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I think he needs more direct supervision (in the same room, not the next room). I've had horrific chewers that grew out of it at some point in the year to year and a half old range and were never a problem again, others that never really chewed and were pretty much trustworthy from 4 or 5 months old, and one dog - Cassidy, who seemingly grew out of her horrid chewing phase (truly, she couldn't be left alone for 30 seconds for a long time!) and then had a secondary chewing phase later. She fooled us after having been okay for months to wander around the house freely when someone was home, and she chewed a quarter sized hole in my favorite rug while my husband was on the phone in the office.

That might be what's happening with Soldier. Keep a tighter leash on him, (either literally or figuratively) for a few months and then slowly give him a little more freedom and see how he does. I ended up rolling up that rug and putting it on top of the bookcase for about a year - I was taking no chances!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

It's teething. They lose their baby teeth and get their adult canines. This round won't be nearly as bad or as long as the baby teething but it's very normal, anywhere from 6 months to a year.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Just use the closed doors and baby gates for awhile so he isn't able to sneak off and chew things he shouldn't.

Also, keep in mind that at 10 months, the amount of training (and type) as well as exercise that USED to be appropriate may no longer be enough. So packing him in the car for 5 mile hikes in the woods may work better for the next few months. 

Are you attending dog classes with him? May be a good time to start attending or take more classes.


----------



## heysharon (Apr 20, 2010)

I realized that I haven't given him any raw chewing bones this week. Duuuuhhhhh. So he got one today. Kept him busy. Thanks for the reminder, Renee. Maggie, I frequently take him to a park for longer hikes on the weekends, but with the young kids in tow, not usually possible during the week. He does get a 2-4 mile off leash run every morning and usually an evening walk with leash training. Last night we walked for over an hour, slept great, woke up and chewed my flip flop. He is a very quick learner... willful, but very intelligent. Classes would be fun, but we can't afford them right now.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog had free run of the house
at 4 months old. he was fine untill
he turned 8 months old. at 8 months
old he decided to eat the house and everything
in it.

i started crating him again. i think i crated
him untill he was 1.5 yrs old. since he's been
out of the crate everything has been fine. my dog
is 3 yrs.old.


----------

